# AW: mit SIM-Karte ins Internet / ALDI TALK / WEB-STICK



## Schkaff (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: mit SIM-Karte ins Internet / ALDI TALK / WEB-STICK*

Hallo ich hab ein für mich neuartiges Anliegen, obwohl es sich für die meisten betimmt laienhaft vorkommt. Und zwar:

Wie genau komme ich mit einer Simkarte ins mobile Internet und welche Rahmenbedingungen muss ich beachten?
Bei meinem Notebook Lenovo e325 ist anscheinend ein Simkarten Slot verfügbar, sobald man den Akku entfernt. Es hat kein UMTS Modul. Jetzt steck ich da bestimmt die Simkarte rein und klicke wie gewohnt am PC auf die netzwerverbindung zurück mit wlan key, oder wie? Aber das ist das kleinere Übel. Viel mehr wollte ich fragen was denn zur Zeit der beste Anbieter für mich wäre? normales Surfen, bissle youtube oder ab und zu mal ein filmstream wären die eckpunkte, die es abzudecken gülte. Ich will auf keinen Fall in so eine Datenkostenfalle treten. Ich habe mir kürlich eine Aldi-Talk Simkarte eigentlich nur fürs normale telefonieren/simsen gekauft (kein Smartphone!) und habe festgestellt dass aldi ja ebenfalls mobile Internetflatrates anbietet. Jetzt würde ich aus kostentechnischen Gründen diese tagsüber zum telefoniern nutzen und abends ins notebook stecken, um ne stunde zu surfen. Leider habe ich zur Zeit keinen sonstigen Internetzugang, weil der Vermieter das abgeschafft hat.So zumindest der plan...Hört sich vllt etwas komisch an, aber meine finanziellen mittel sind sehr begrenzt! Dann gibt es ja bei ALDI diese 300 bzw. 2000 Pakete. mit einmal 300MB und das andere 500MB.

ALDI TALK - ALDI TALK Paket 300 bzw. ALDI TALK - ALDI TALK Paket 2.000
Für mich ist das alles irgendwie sehr verwirrend, da ich ja bis dato immer noch ohne smartphone unterwegs bin (schande mir) oder würdet ihr mir da irgend was anderes empfehlen, um meine pläne umzusetzen? (Ohne ein Smartphone zu kaufen.....würde es wirklich am laptop nurtzen das internet)

Danke schonmal an alle Helfer


----------



## MrChiLLouT (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: mit SIM-Karte ins Internet / ALDI TALK*

Ich selbst nutze das Aldi Talk Paket 300 auf meinem iPhone und für diese Zwecke ist es auch absolut in Ordnung. Allerdings ist Aldi ein Netz, dass nicht gerade den besten Empfang bietet. Ich würde es daher nicht für den PC nutzen. Da sollte man dann doch schon eher auf das D1 (Telekom) oder D2 (Vodafone) Netz setzen.


----------



## Dartwurst (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: mit SIM-Karte ins Internet / ALDI TALK*

Mein Vorposter hat recht E+ und Internet = . Mir fällt als erstes Congstar ein. Aber ich habe keine Erfahrung mit der Telecom Prepaid Tochter.


----------



## Laudian (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: mit SIM-Karte ins Internet / ALDI TALK*

Der integrierte Simkartenslot ist nicht wirklich für "Internet" gedacht, sondern eher dafür, dass man das Laptop orten und sperren kann falls es gestohlen wird, und dafür ist so eine ultralahme Internetverbindung "ausreichend".

Wenn du wirklich mit dem Laptop mobil ins Internet möchtest, dann solltest du dir einen UMTS Surfstick zulegen. Welches Netz für dich das beste ist hängt allerdings stark von den Orten ab, an denen du ins Internet gehen möchtest. Für die Sticks gibt es auch immer spezielle Tarife, in denen nur Internet enthalten ist.


----------



## zeta75 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: mit SIM-Karte ins Internet / ALDI TALK*



> Der integrierte Simkartenslot ist nicht wirklich für "Internet" gedacht, sondern eher dafür, dass man das Laptop orten und sperren kann falls es gestohlen wird, und dafür ist so eine ultralahme Internetverbindung "ausreichend".


 das ist doch Quatsch .....hab selbst ein Lenovo mit inSim und kann mit dem online Zocken.Wir haben nicht mehr 1995!


----------



## Laudian (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: mit SIM-Karte ins Internet / ALDI TALK*

Sry, ich meinte aus dem Eröffnungspost herausgelesen zu haben, dass das Laptop kein UMTS hat. Anscheinend war nur gemeint, dass kein Schacht für Erweiterungskarten vorhanden ist.
Mit HSPA+ ist man da natürlich doch gut gerüstet.


----------



## zeta75 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: mit SIM-Karte ins Internet / ALDI TALK*



> Anscheinend war nur gemeint, dass kein Schacht für Erweiterungskarten vorhanden ist.


 ja denke auch Das ist ja noch eins im IBM-Style.

Nur zum surfen ist Aldi echt zu empfehlen die haben im vergleich zu fast allen anderen Anbietern (Preapaid)eine " echte " 24h Tagesflatrate und nicht wie O2 wenn Du die 23:50 buchst die 5 min später ausläuft! ....dazu solltest Du aber in einem gut abgedeckten Bereich wohnen.(e-pLUS   
Aber wie weit kommst Du mit 300 oder 500mb....da machst Du 1-2 Windows Updates ,Mails gecheckt ,bei Facebook nen Video angeschaut und dann wirst Du auf GPRS gedrosselt.Wenn Du es von zu Hause nutzen (must) mONATSFLAT 14;99 5gb


----------



## Schkaff (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: mit SIM-Karte ins Internet / ALDI TALK*

also, kann ich zum ausprobieren die sim karte einfach in dern slot stecken? wie gehts dann weiter? ich habe diesen monat schon das 300er Paket zum telefonieren damals gebucht...sollte für normales surfen ausreichen oder? was passiert nachdem man die 300mb überschreitetet? oder sollte ich doch lieber einen seperaten stick kaufen?


----------



## Deeron (2. Juli 2013)

Auch mein Laptop (Asus X72-VN) hat unter dem Akku einen Simkartenslot. Dieser ist allerdings mit keinerlei Hardware bestückt. 

Heißt im Klartext: ich kann zwar durch die Spalt eine Simkarten hinein schieben, diese landet dann aber allerdings frei im Gehäuseinneren. 

Bevor du da was rein steckst, vergewissere dich, das da auch Hardware hintersteckt.

Weiterhin müsstest du ja einen Treiber und ein Einwahlprogramm auf dem Laptop haben um 3G oder ähnliches nutzen zu können. Davon hast du bisher allerdings nichts geschrieben. (Die Programme sind ähnlich denen, die man mit UMTS-USB-Sticks bekommt)

Zu Alditalk und E-Plus: wenns Prepaid sein soll isses ok. Aber die Verbindung ist oft recht unterdurchschnittlich gut.

LG Deeron.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schkaff (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: mit SIM-Karte ins Internet / ALDI TALK*

@Deeron. Du hast recht. Mein slot ist zugemauert, obwohl da ein eingangabgebildet wird....gut dann hat sich das problem gelöst bezgl der simkarte und internet. Könnt ihr mir alternativ empfehlen wie ich am besten ins inet komme? WErde wohl an nem stick nicht vorbeikommen, aber welcher?


----------



## Laudian (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: mit SIM-Karte ins Internet / ALDI TALK*

Wie gesagt, dass hängt stark davon ab, mit welchem Netz du bei dir zuhause den besten Empfang hast und wie viel Traffic du für einen Monat brauchst.


----------



## Schkaff (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: mit SIM-Karte ins Internet / ALDI TALK*

mmh also großartig downloaden werde ich nicht. hauptsächlich normales surfen, youtube und ab und an ein moviestream. hab keine ahnung mit welchem netz ich den besten empfang haben werde, kann das ja auch nicht gro´ßartig testen....bräuchte aber nicht das nonplus ultra....hauptsache internetzugang und das ohne viel geld auszugeben. (sowenig wie möglich, soviel wie nötig)


----------



## Laudian (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: mit SIM-Karte ins Internet / ALDI TALK*



Schkaff schrieb:


> ...ab und an ein moviestream.


 
Das ist natürlich schon ne Hausnummer. Je nach Qualität hat so ein Stream zwischen ein paar hundert Megabyte und mehreren Gigabyte. Bei einem Film pro Woche müsstest du also allein dafür schon mindestens 2 Gigabyte einplanen, dann würde ich unter 5 Gigabyte gesamt garnicht erst anfangen.
Diese günstigen UMTS Verträge sind einfach nicht darauf ausgelegt deinen Internetzugang zuhause zu ersetzen, sondern dafür da dass man auch unterwegs mal Internet hat.


----------



## Schkaff (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: mit SIM-Karte ins Internet / ALDI TALK / WEB-STICK*

mmh okey, mir bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig, als einen stick fürs inet zu besorgen.... gibt es da aktuelle empfehlungen für mein nutzungsverhalten? habe diesbezüglich überhaupt keinen überlick was der markt da so bietet in diesem segment. (zur not lasse ich moviestream erstmal außen vor)

EDIT: Thema webstick hinzugefügt


----------



## Schkaff (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: mit SIM-Karte ins Internet / ALDI TALK / WEB-STICK*

Niemand einen tipp? suche immer noch einen günstigen anbieter für einen webstick!!!


----------



## Laudian (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: mit SIM-Karte ins Internet / ALDI TALK / WEB-STICK*

Naja, guck dir doch einfach die Tarife mal auf den Internetseiten an. Aldi Talk, O2, Congstar, Lidl...


----------

